# Headlight burned out last night, what to do?



## 3rd_shift (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a 2000 Nissan Frontier pickup truck.
Just last night I found a headlight not working.
I could just get another bulb.
Any ideas on what kind of bulbs to use to replace?
I would consider replacing both with something more cool.


----------



## Illum (Apr 22, 2007)

http://replacement.car-stuff.com/parts/carstuff/models.jsp?make=NI&year=2000&

your going to have to be specific as Nissan made 4 types of frontier in 2000
2WD 4-cyl
2WD V6
4WD 4-cyl
4WD V6

I doubt theres going to be much difference since this concerns headlights.

hope this was of use


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Apr 23, 2007)

Do a search for headlights, there's been lots of discussion on this subject.

:buddies:


----------



## tebore (Apr 23, 2007)

Get some HIR bulbs if you can't. I'm not familiar with your truck so I don't know if they make it for your truck. Google HIR Bulbs or "Max Lumens". It should turn up something.


----------



## TrevorNasko (Apr 28, 2007)

I have SilverStars in my saturn- they are the brightest stock lamp replacements i have seen. If you can get them for your truck then do so. I highly recommend them.


----------



## pedalinbob (May 2, 2007)

Replace the headlights in pairs.

I have the Sylvania Xtravisions in mine, and like them quite a bit. They are inexpensive, but have good brightness and color.

The HIR lights are supposed to be crazy-bright...but, you have to be careful, because if improperly aimed, you could blind oncoming drivers. 
You could, theoretically, get a ticket for them exceeding 1000L.
HIR are also very expensive...but, I believe they last longer than the normal lights.

The 9006XV for my car is rated to 850hrs.

I forgot to mention that the GE Nighthawk and Philips Vision Plus are well-regarded as well.

Here is a link to a letter from Sylvania regarding the differences between various bulbs (scroll to the very last post in the thread).

http://www.canadiandriver.com/forum/index.php/topic,41744.20.html

I agree that the overall pattern of the Extravisions are pretty nice. It isn't like you go "WOW! THAT IS AMAZING!", but they do seem a bit better than stockers.
The price is definitely right.


----------

